# Nesmuk?



## mano (May 6, 2011)

Anyone know anything about Nesmuk kitchen knives? Very expensive, made in Germany with 61-65 HRC depending on how much you want to spend.

"The Nesmuk knives received the International Knife Award for best design in 2007 at the IWA fair," which is a Trade Fair for Hunting and Sporting Arms, Outdoor Articles and Accessories. 

But are their kitchen knife designs desirable for cooks?

http://www.nesmuk-shop.de/lshop,shopstart,,en,,,,,,.htm


----------



## EdipisReks (May 6, 2011)

i can't say i'm thrilled with the shape, but the proof is in the pudding.


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 6, 2011)

i dont like the shape, the size, the handle, or the price. other than that, they seem great!


----------



## MadMel (May 6, 2011)

EdipisReks said:


> i can't say i'm thrilled with the shape


 
+1

pretty weird shapes they have there. Pretty hefty price tags too.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (May 6, 2011)

The shapes are definitely weird, although who knows if they will work well? Granted with those prices I sure won't be testing one any time soon!


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 6, 2011)

I've saw the brand in Germany on an American "Nessmuk" styled kitchen knife that was even stranger. Also very spendy.


----------



## steeley (May 6, 2011)

this one only $7000.00 and low end is $ 400.00


----------



## WildBoar (May 6, 2011)

Wow, that was probably a cool knife before someone cut off the last 3 inches of it! ;-)


----------



## Shimmer (May 6, 2011)

I've had the fortune of testing out the above knife and I can say that I was nothing less than astounded with the sharpness. As far as Chef knives go, Nesmuk outperform anything I've ever used from Japan (except perhaps Tsukasa Hinoura). My major issue with Nesmuk knives is that they are too short and thus I find them as useless as a Santoku. 

Anyhow, I came across an interesting little video sometime back, check it out:

http://www.messerimport.ch/der-schmied/index.php


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 6, 2011)

It's like the saw the santoku, liked how short and blunt it was, and decided to remove it's one useful characteristic: the flat profile. And the handle looks like a Wustof Grand Prix II, only way more uncomfortable.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 7, 2011)

Shimmer said:


> I've had the fortune of testing out the above knife and I can say that I was nothing less than astounded with the sharpness.


 
Not trying to be a dick, but sharpness is not really a quality of a good knife, its the outcome of good, thoughtful sharpening. Not to mention being sharp is not #1 on the list of priorities for kitchen knives(for scalpels it is). 

What is good about these knives in your experience? Edge retention? Profile? Balance? Ease of sharpening? Comfort?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 7, 2011)

Reminds me of Model T that H. Ford purportedly remarked about _"Any customer can have a car painted any color that he wants so long as it is black"_

Nesmuk makes one or two sizes and one shape. The hand-forged versions (the more expensive ones) have geometry of hammer-series Yoshi. Supposedly it can get very sharp, but it will still wedge in root vegetables. I do like Nesmuk board design. 

Here is a video in German
http://www.nesmuk.com/flash/kabel1_1/nesmuk.html

M


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 7, 2011)

Ive never seen their boards before you mentioned they had them Marko. They do look nice, very elegant, I like the L shaped juice channel. I notice their finger cutouts look awfully familiar  But the individual blocks that make up the board look kinda small, and they don't look offset at all.


----------



## iceman01 (May 7, 2011)

The guy who makes the Nesmuks lives and works about 50km away from me. I visited his forge, it is impressive how labor intensive it is to forge real damascus but next to the insane prices, I even like the santoku blade profile better than the Nesmuk.


----------



## mano (May 7, 2011)

Shimmer said:


> I've had the fortune of testing out the above knife and I can say that I was nothing less than astounded with the sharpness. As far as Chef knives go, Nesmuk outperform anything I've ever used from Japan (except perhaps Tsukasa Hinoura). My major issue with Nesmuk knives is that they are too short and thus I find them as useless as a Santoku.
> 
> Anyhow, I came across an interesting little video sometime back, check it out:
> 
> http://www.messerimport.ch/der-schmied/index.php


 

Shimmer, please tell us about yourself and your interest and background in knives.


----------



## stevenStefano (May 7, 2011)

The 4-sided strop they have on their site here looks like a pretty clever idea. Ignoring the scandalous price of course. If it had a fancy handle it could be semi-justifiable, but it doesn't


----------



## ecchef (May 8, 2011)

stevenStefano said:


> The 4-sided strop they have on their site here looks like a pretty clever idea. Ignoring the scandalous price of course. If it had a fancy handle it could be semi-justifiable, but it doesn't


 
Didn't Salty make something similar to this a little while back?


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 8, 2011)

ecchef said:


> Didn't Salty make something similar to this a little while back?



Yup. Didn't cost $415 either. 

[video=youtube;g9Smlj0fNnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9Smlj0fNnE[/video]

In fact, the Salty version is way better. The handle on theirs seems like a stupid idea, the pads are thin width wise, and if you put compounds on it, there is no base to keep it off the table.


----------

